# Gump's 450 updates 17-July-07



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Just felt like taking some pictures when I got home so here are a few. I really like the picture with the lungfish because it shows his size well. The ornate bichir next to the lung is 10" and the loach is 9".


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

Great pics and nice setup!

I'm liking the black background + black sand combo.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

Awsome pics.Im really liking that black sand and black background. what camera are you using?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

what kind of cichlid is that? third pic from the top.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

IP- I'm using a canon 400D with kit lense
FG- It's a satanoperca daemon, very cool fish and they look amazing when they get bigger. I can't wait.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

how big is bigger?


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

They get around 10" and mine are about 4" and starting to put on some thickness. Once they hit maturity I'll be happy. Very cool fish.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

i want to steaal ur fish! theyre awesome esp the lungfish and ornate bichir can we have more pics pleease? xD


----------



## osiris214 (Jul 28, 2007)

which ones the lungfish


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

osiris214 said:


> which ones the lungfish



This is.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Like always, I love the tank . Nice geos btw- i've been wanting one lately.
I see the danios are still swimming around lol.


----------



## osiris214 (Jul 28, 2007)

damn i thought that was a piece of wood


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Wow great looking tank. How long is it?Seeing how small a ten inch loach in it looks its almost hard to imagine how big the tank is...


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah the danios are damn near impossible to catch and the 3 i lost were when i was making summer tops for the tank and had the tops off to cool the tank.

Mael= the tank is 8'x3'x30" (LWH)


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Ya i lost like 2 danios because they jumped into my filter. they are some pretty crazy fish i only have 4


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Ya i lost like 2 danios because they jumped into my filter. they are some pretty crazy fish i only have 4


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Stunning.... Im jealous 

my 100g doesnt even hold a candle to that beast, sadly.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks GS.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Gump said:


> the tank is 8'x3'x30" (LWH)


that would make a really nice reef tank. lol, let me know if you ever sell it. seriously, please... let me know.


----------

